# "Neo-Calvinism Considered" by Jeremy Walker



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (May 27, 2010)

Over the past decade or so, it seems that Christian leaders and church ministries which openly associate themselves with the solas of the Reformation and Calvinistic theology have multiplied. While most of these leaders and churches share a great deal in common with the older Reformed tradition, they're also different in some ways. Accordingly, they have been called (and many of them accept the label) “the new Calvinists.”

Balanced assessments of the new Calvinism can be hard to find. I recently became aware of a helpful post entitled “Neo-Calvinism Considered” by Pastor Jeremy Walker. Overall, I think his evaluation of the new Calvinism is mature, humble, and charitable. So I posted a summary of Pastor Walker's post on RBS Tabletalk and would invite you to have a look. 

*"Neo-Calvinism Considered" by Jeremy Walker*


----------

